# we should have three day weekends



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 20, 2022)

1 day to clean your house
1 day to go out and buy groceries and stock your fridge/meal prep
and 1 day to rest knowing you have a clean home and a fully stocked fridge

agree or disagree?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 20, 2022)

Disagree. We should have seven day weekends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 4 | Winner 7


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 20, 2022)

Agree

I mean ideally wed want an 8 day week as opposed to 7 with a 50/50 work/play split

But working the majority is the only realistic possibility so 4 and 3 would be great

Working 12 hour night shifts for 6+ months straight now I can tell you that 2 days off is nowhere near enough...That first day is used almost entirely to sleep for me (assuming I have no other errands or responsibilities that day) and then the 2nd day even tho I may be decently rested...My sleep schedule is fucked so Im either tired very early in the day or I sleep in and most of the day is wasted.

That 3rd day off on the rare occasions I get them are like crack compared to a 2 day weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 20, 2022)

we return to office next week

and i was feeling bummed out about it. i have no idea what i'm truly passionate about and what i want to do for work

i realized i just dont want to spend most of my time at ANY job  

maybe it feels different when you find something your passionate about and you like the people you have to spend your time with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i have no idea what i'm truly passionate about and what i want to do for work
> 
> i realized i just dont want to spend most of my time at ANY job


Same boat


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> 1 day to clean your house
> 1 day to go out and buy groceries and stock your fridge/meal prep
> and 1 day to rest knowing you have a clean home and a fully stocked fridge
> 
> agree or disagree?


aye.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> we return to office next week
> 
> *and i was feeling bummed out about it. i have no idea what i'm truly passionate about and what i want to do for work*
> 
> ...


I don't think there is such a thing.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 20, 2022)

If it takes you a whole day to get groceries then

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 20, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> If it takes you a whole day to get groceries then


 after every chore i need the afternoon to rest

judge away


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2022)

we should

but capitalism wont allow it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2022)

I do not wish to have three-day weekends, as people would still be working for the same number of hours each day; I would much rather work only five or six hours per day, for five days, as that would allow for more time for engaging in activities after work.



Parallax said:


> we should
> 
> but capitalism wont allow it



Please do not forget that people used to work for 60 or more hours per week, but a combination of advancing technology and labor unions established the 40-hour work week, so I am confident that those same factors will eventually shorten the work week even further.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 20, 2022)

As someone who worked two full-time jobs at one point in their life for an entire year, I'd rather have no weekdays off rather than have multiple days off if it's the difference between barely paying off my expenses and having money to spare.

And because it's better to start early and finish early compared to starting late & finishing late since chances are, your free time after finishing work are better off being spent in the evening rather than the morning.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 20, 2022)

I'd like it if we had longer work shifts but less days working. I don't need portioning out work in eight hour chunks; if you gave me the opportunity to work whole days half the week, even 14 hours three times a week, and then have four days off - I'd jump at that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 20, 2022)

I'd use one day to rest and two for vacation. I usually get groceries whenever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 21, 2022)

i prefer 5 day a week system with 2 days off and 3 days work

culture like Javanese have 5 days aweek system, tho it is not really being used aside for spriritual ceremony. work, school etc we use national/international 7days a week system


----------



## Voyeur (Mar 21, 2022)

I work four ten hour shifts. It's nice, I don't think I'd be able to go to five eight hour days in my field. Fuck that noise. That shit ends up being five 12 hour days with_ no overtime_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 21, 2022)

Depends on the money. If I'm not making money, I'll spend money. During Feb, I remember spending money every single day because of "work from home"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 21, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> we return to office next week
> 
> and i was feeling bummed out about it. i have no idea what i'm truly passionate about and what i want to do for work
> 
> ...



I think we spend too much of our lives working and not living. I understand your other post concerning a career or people who have found the perfect fit for themselves. Even then, I believe there's a good balance that needs to be achieved.




DemonDragonJ said:


> Please do not forget that people used to work for 60 or more hours per week, but a combination of advancing technology and labor unions established the 40-hour work week, so I am confident that those same factors will eventually shorten the work week even further.



People still work better than 60 hours a week - like me right meow (that doesn't even take into account my commute - which is substantial). And I work with some fairly sophisticated technology to fix other fairly sophisticated technology

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Depends on the money. If I'm not making money, I'll spend money. During Feb, I remember spending money every single day because of "work from home"



supposedly you spend money unnecessarily when you are unhappy with a job 

i read that somewhere but idk if thats true lol


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 21, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'd like it if we had longer work shifts but less days working. I don't need portioning out work in eight hour chunks; if you gave me the opportunity to work whole days half the week, even 14 hours three times a week, and then have four days off - I'd jump at that.



does everyone on nf not need sleep or something lol


----------



## Shanks (Mar 21, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> supposedly you spend money unnecessarily when you are unhappy with a job
> 
> i read that somewhere but idk if thats true lol


Make sense... I had to watch a movie to de-stress the other day


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2022)

i heard some jobs are 10 hour shifts, 4 days a week.


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2022)

4 ten hour shifts > 5 eight hour shifts

that extra day off makes all the difference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Disagree. We should have seven day weekends.


Eight day weekends


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> does everyone on nf not need sleep or something lol


How much do you sleep?  6 hours and I'm good.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 22, 2022)

Mider T said:


> How much do you sleep?  6 hours and I'm good.


 8 hours


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 22, 2022)

and that's not because i'm asleep the whole time

i need time to laze in bed on my phone texting or online shopping or watching videos


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh yeah, if I'm in bed then I'm sleeping or boinking.  All that other stuff I might as well be...not in bed for.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 22, 2022)

I think we should follow the Japanese approach to work life balance. That's done wonders for them. Thanks to that they're able to churn out manga and anime at an incredible rate. And they're too busy working to commit crimes! Japan clearly is doing it right.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 22, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I think we should follow the Japanese approach to work life balance. That's done wonders for them. Thanks to that they're able to churn out manga and anime at an incredible rate. And they're too busy working to commit crimes! Japan clearly is doing it right.



I really hope that you are being sarcastic, since Japan's work culture is brutal and has led to many people committing suicide or otherwise suffering from severe negative health effects.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Mar 22, 2022)

Just had a three day weekend and it was good but then my cleaning busted my washing machine agitator. ; __ ; how do ppl wash big blankets ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dergeist (Mar 24, 2022)

Why do you need the extra day for shopping 

I say we work 7 days a week with 5 hour shifts, that way we can enjoy the rest of the day and take off time whenever


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 24, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I think we should follow the Japanese approach to work life balance. That's done wonders for them. Thanks to that they're able to churn out manga and anime at an incredible rate. And they're too busy working to commit crimes! Japan clearly is doing it right.


Yakuza keeping the streets clean, amirite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 24, 2022)

How bout no work but free pay even better  

Get that trust fund going strong


----------



## Shanks (Mar 24, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I think we should follow the Japanese approach to work life balance. That's done wonders for them. Thanks to that they're able to churn out manga and anime at an incredible rate. And they're too busy working to commit crimes! Japan clearly is doing it right.


To add, pay staff at a similar rate to a third world country.

We can start a few business together with this new culture

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 24, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> How bout no work but free pay even better
> 
> Get that trust fund going strong



but i like good customer service :/

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 24, 2022)

海外ニキ said:


> Yakuza keeping the streets clean, amirite.





Shanks said:


> To add, pay staff at a similar rate to a third world country.
> 
> We can start a few business together with this new culture



Why are you two encouraging such an inhumane and oppressive system?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 24, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you two encouraging such an inhumane and oppressive system?


Cuz I can make more money been a rich boss?

Do you not admire people who have a shit tone of money?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm Asian though... So all good


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Cuz I can make more money been a rich boss?
> 
> Do you not admire people who have a shit tone of money?



I admire people of good moral character, regardless of their wealth.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 24, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I admire people of good moral character, regardless of their wealth.


But unlimited houses!!! And house keepers!!! @Vagrant Tom  tell Djj what's really important in life.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 24, 2022)

And don't forget grills! That my brother will admire me and my parents will be proud


----------



## Shanks (Mar 24, 2022)

And parking space! Private parking space at work!


----------



## Shanks (Mar 24, 2022)

And extra free time for my self to play magic the gathering


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 24, 2022)

We will start our business but we can't employ any of the slackers in this thread. These work shy bums don't know what a hard day's work is like. We need to find a country with a Japanese work culture but with a third world pay. The China ship has sailed so perhaps we try out some South East Asian country?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 24, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I think we should follow the Japanese approach to work life balance. That's done wonders for them. Thanks to that they're able to churn out manga and anime at an incredible rate. And they're too busy working to commit crimes! Japan clearly is doing it right.



Those high suicide rates say otherwise.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 24, 2022)

^ Not a fan of sarcasm?


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'd like it if we had longer work shifts but less days working. I don't need portioning out work in eight hour chunks; if you gave me the opportunity to work whole days half the week, even 14 hours three times a week, and then have four days off - I'd jump at that.


Go work at a hospital lol. Nurse, respiratory therapist etc.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> We will start our business but we can't employ any of the slackers in this thread. These work shy bums don't know what a hard day's work is like. We need to find a country with a Japanese work culture but with a third world pay. The China ship has sailed so perhaps we try out some South East Asian country?


Smart minds think alike. We can partner with @wibisana to start something in Indonesia.

I'm an expert in zoom and MS teams now. Can manage people anywhere in the world


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you two encouraging such an inhumane and oppressive system?


You know to most people I'd say well done committing to the bit, but I genuinely worry about you sometimes, my dude...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 25, 2022)

I think four and half day sounds right.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 25, 2022)

Seriously though, tiring as fuck week and already locked in about 10 interviews next week 

I am expecting 3 offers next week,

1) 100% WFH - same as my current salary 
2) 40% WFH - same salary 
3) 60 WFH 10% higher salary 

If you want something, put in effort and go get it. These days, literally from 7am - 11pm, I'm either interviewing, preparing for an interview or looking for a job. 

Gotta grind hard to secure a good future

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2022)

1 day to workout and watch netflix .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 27, 2022)

海外ニキ said:


> You know to most people I'd say well done committing to the bit, but I genuinely worry about you sometimes, my dude...



I do not understand; what do you mean by that?



Shanks said:


> Seriously though, tiring as fuck week and already locked in about 10 interviews next week
> 
> I am expecting 3 offers next week,
> 
> ...



How can you say that? People are experiencing extreme stress from their jobs and you are showing no sympathy for them, at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not understand; what do you mean by that?
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say that? People are experiencing extreme stress from their jobs and you are showing no sympathy for them, at all.


What are you talking about? I am encouraging you to go and get what you want.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What are you talking about? I am encouraging you to go and get what you want.



I, alone, cannot succeed; I need an army to support me in my quest, because many people can succeed where one person shall fail.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I, alone, cannot succeed; I need an army to support me in my quest, because many people can succeed where one person shall fail.


Yo Ddj, I just accepted the role that is 10% above my current salary and can work from home 3 - 4 days a week.

Want me to find jobs for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not understand; what do you mean by that?


That bitter sarcasm seems to elude your scope of understanding, my dude.

And that simply eluding to socio-political issues of a country's government and lifestyle that you literally have no say in as a foreign civilian, somehow immediately equates to support of said issues. Well that just breaks down the entire fundamental concept of satire, now doesn't it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Want me to find jobs for you?



If you can offer any advice or assistance, I would certainly appreciate it.



海外ニキ said:


> That bitter sarcasm seems to elude your scope of understanding, my dude.
> 
> And that simply eluding to socio-political issues of a country's government and lifestyle that you literally have no say in as a foreign civilian, somehow immediately equates to support of said issues. Well that just breaks down the entire fundamental concept of satire, now doesn't it?



First, I admit that I do have difficulty understanding sarcasm, but that does not mean that I am not making an attempt to understand it.

Second, I am a full and natural-born citizen of my country, so I do not understand why you are using the phrase "foreign citizen."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you can offer any advice or assistance, I would certainly appreciate it.


1. Update your CV and LinkedIn. Use Canva for your CV
2. Apply for relevant jobs that matches with your current role. Look for jobs that says remote or flexible working. Note most interviews are over phone calls and conference, so lots of opportunities to attend.
3. Attend phone/conference interviews at lunch or right after work
4. Prepare for your interviews while at work
5. Get contracts and tell your boss you are looking to move on for a few reasons. He/She might provide you with a counter offer or if not start a new job.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, I admit that I do have difficulty understanding sarcasm, but that does not mean that I am not making an attempt to understand it.
> 
> Second, I am a full and natural-born citizen of my country, so I do not understand why you are using the phrase "foreign citizen."


Foreign civilian in relation to the government system of Japan, genius.

As we both are, and you still believe I'm endorsing for some stupid reason. 

EDIT: Also I said civilian not citizen, wtf man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2022)

Why are we discussing shorter work weeks and not actually making them a reality? What will it take to break away from the 40-hour work week and replace it with a more efficient system? I personally believe that, as baby boomers and generation X'ers retire, and as millennials and generation Z'ers become the majority of the workforce, there shall be significant changes in corporations, which shall be very welcome, in my mind.


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What will it take to break away from the 40-hour work week and replace it with a more efficient system?


Create more companies that put the old companies out of business due to the shorter work weeks.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> Create more companies that put the old companies out of business due to the shorter work weeks.



How difficult could that possibly be? Any company that offers shorter work weeks shall have a massive advantage over companies that remain with 40-hour work weeks? Why would any sane and rational person ever choose to work for a company with a longer work week?


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How difficult could that possibly be? Any company that offers shorter work weeks shall have a massive advantage over companies that remain with 40-hour work weeks? Why would any sane and rational person ever choose to work for a company with a longer work week?


Well then, why don't you start up some companies and do just that?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> Well then, why don't you start up some companies and do just that?



I do not have the ability to start my own company, or I certainly would do so, otherwise.


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not have the ability to start my own company, or I certainly would do so, otherwise.


Well then you found the snag in your plan, lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 4, 2022)

Agreed, two day weekend is awful.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 4, 2022)

4 day weekends is the sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm on my third day of a three day weekend - kinda have anxiety over tomorrow. I really didn't relax until today, and now it's like all I'm doing is wondering what's waiting for me when I get to work tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 5, 2022)

I rather work $150 per hr, 100hrs a week. Japanese culture is best culture

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 5, 2022)

Karasu said:


> ^ Not a fan of sarcasm?



My bad.

Too many morons on the Internet (and in real life). Killed my ability to detect sarcasm.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Apr 5, 2022)

Three day weekend?
Now your talking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> 1 day to clean your house
> 1 day to go out and buy groceries and stock your fridge/meal prep
> and 1 day to rest knowing you have a clean home and a fully stocked fridge
> 
> agree or disagree?


We are mentally connected siblings separated by evil fate

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 5, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> My bad.
> 
> Too many morons on the Internet (and in real life). Killed my ability to detect sarcasm.


 I'm sorry about that. Lets get you away from these morons!


----------



## Shanks (Apr 10, 2022)

My first day going to work, sitting on the train with wet balls and everyone around me. It's great!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> 4 day weekends is the sweet spot.


you know, i could imagine a monday, wednesday, and friday work week


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 12, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> 1 day to clean your house
> 1 day to go out and buy groceries and stock your fridge/meal prep
> and 1 day to rest knowing you have a clean home and a fully stocked fridge
> 
> agree or disagree?


I disagree. 

I do all three of those things anyway, and not necessarily just over the weekend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 12, 2022)

i'm pissed

someone decided easter monday shouldn't be a public holiday

what do they think will happen if they give us an extra long weekend? will the world fall apart?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> Three day weekend?
> Now your talking


you're *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2022)

I had a really shit job once, but the days were 10 hours and I only worked 4 days a week. It was great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 12, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i'm pissed
> 
> someone decided easter monday shouldn't be a public holiday
> 
> *what do they think will happen if they give us an extra long weekend? will the world fall apart?*


Productivity would drop, in my opinion.

If anything, either shorten each average work day by an hour (raising pay proportionately) and/or open up more work from home positions. I think this is a nice middle ground.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 13, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i'm pissed
> 
> someone decided easter monday shouldn't be a public holiday


Wait... What?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Wait... What?



yeah supposedly we get good friday off but not easter


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 18, 2022)

I absolutely agree!  

Not that it matters much to me. For me, the weekend is sometimes in the middle of the week. A nurse’s life.  

However, it would be awesome if like 35 hours in a week would equal 40 for peope who work shifts - medical professionals, firefighters, police officers, etc.

Studies have proven that workers are happier and more efficient with such a system.


----------



## NotBandit (Apr 21, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Disagree. We should have seven day weekends.


YESS!!!!!


----------



## Shanks (Apr 23, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Disagree. We should have seven day weekends.


That's my mom's job. Unemployment benifits da way to go


----------

